
Terrorist or pedophile? This startup says it can out secrets by analyzing faces - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/05/24/terrorist-or-pedophile-this-start-up-says-it-can-out-secrets-by-analyzing-faces/
======
gus_massa
Looks like snake oil to me. I think this opens a niche for DaaS startups [1].

The article is more balanced than I expected. I like this quote:

> _“The evidence that there is accuracy in these judgments is extremely weak,”
> said Alexander Todorov, a Princeton psychology professor whose research
> includes facial perception. “Just when we thought that physiognomy ended 100
> years ago. Oh, well.”_

[1] Discrimination as a Service.

------
Piskvorrr
"What's wrong, officer?"

"I don't like yer face is what's wrong."

Barely innovative ;)

